# Calamp Tracking Device



## UK Techie (May 30, 2018)

Hi,

This company make commercial trackers which on other vehicles I have had to have fitted.

I was hoping for a more portable device but found out they only make them that can plug into a OBD port.

I don't suppose anyone has had to have a Calamp tracking device fitted?

Thanks


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Are you concerned that you won't be able to track the car through your Tesla account?


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

UK Techie said:


> Hi,
> 
> This company make commercial trackers which on other vehicles I have had to have fitted.
> 
> ...


Tesla's have got next generation tracking systems in-buit so crooks have no chance. Anyone attempting unauthorised access gets automatically photographed and sent direct to the relevant authorities. And even if they somehow manage to get inside, the car locks them and self-drives them to the nearest police station where it emits a loud siren. There have also been a few cases in the past where crooks have managed to steal owners keys only to discover that the car can be remotely locked up and shut down with the thief still inside.


----------



## UK Techie (May 30, 2018)

My extra tracker is for employer wanting to track mileage expenses.


----------

